# Anybody every try 4Health?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Anybody ever try 4Health?*

I just discovered 4 Health canned food. Some formulas get 5 stars from dogfoodadvisor.com. At $1/ can it seems like a really budget friendly option. No stinky liver to give Piper the runs, either. Wondering if anyone has had any experience with it?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

haven't heard of this brand before.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's Tractor Supply Company's label. It's not organic or holistic but for 99 cents a can, it might be a good budget choice. Their dry is made by 4 Diamond, but I think the canned is made by someone else. Available online or in stores.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the brand I have been feeding my two for years! They both are doing fabulous on it! Their coats are so soft since I made the switch. I switch up the six flavors it comes in and so far they haven't gotten bored from it. You can't beat the price on it!


----------

